# scrape buck



## bigun31768 (Oct 15, 2005)

i got this picture of a buck coming to a scrape.ther where 3 bucks that came in one night small 6pt and real big 6pt and this old boy.scrape at his feet.
bigun


----------



## burkecoboy (Oct 15, 2005)

lucky you!!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 15, 2005)

Man, what a nice buck!  And a double-throat patch to boot.  Does it get any better????

Yes!  And I hope it does for ya!


----------



## gsubo (Oct 16, 2005)

Now thats a pretty deer!  They don't get much better than that.  And look at the dark horns!


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 16, 2005)

nice un ........


----------



## Killdee (Oct 16, 2005)

looks like a goodern


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Oct 16, 2005)

*Do you need some help this week?*



			
				bigun31768 said:
			
		

> i got this picture of a buck coming to a scrape.ther where 3 bucks that came in one night small 6pt and real big 6pt and this old boy.scrape at his feet.
> bigun



Nice Deer!


I'll be over at the Sunbelt Expo working this week!  

I could bring my MZL!


----------



## Duck's and Buck's (Oct 17, 2005)

I killed a 9 point 3 yrs ago with 2 white patches on his neck, not the biggest buck I ever killed but surely the best looking on the wall.  That big boy will look good hanging up!

Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raghorn (Oct 18, 2005)

Do my old tired eyes deceive me, or do I count maybe 12 points on that buck? Solid 10 at least.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 18, 2005)

now that is a sweet sweet buck!


----------



## Mangler (Oct 20, 2005)

SHOOT BOY!!!!


----------

